# Has anyone installed Clough42's electronic leadscrew on a PM machine?



## Pcmaker (Sep 11, 2021)

I have a PM1127 lathe and I HATE changing gears. I don't want to pay 7k for a lathe just to have access to a quick change gear box either.

I was thinking of buying one of Clough42's ELS kits from eBay. How hard are they to install? Does the kit have everything I'll need? Has anyone here installed the kit on a PM machine?


----------



## jeffkash (Sep 11, 2021)

Pcmaker said:


> I have a PM1127 lathe and I HATE changing gears. I don't want to pay 7k for a lathe just to have access to a quick change gear box either.
> 
> I was thinking of buying one of Clough42's ELS kits from eBay. How hard are they to install? Does the kit have everything I'll need? Has anyone here installed the kit on a PM machine?


The Clough42 kit is just the display and interface board. You need a LAUNCHXL-280049C from TI as the brains. Next you need an Encoder to get the spindle RPM. Then you need a Stepper motor or Servo motor to drive the leadscrew instead of the gears. You need pulleys and a belt between the motor and leadscrew and all of the various bits to mount the encoder and stepper.

I have it all working on a LMS 8.5x20 lathe but it should be similar on the PM1127.


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 11, 2021)

Electronic Lead Screw
					

I'm going to attempt to adapt clough42's ELS to my PM1127. I figure I might as well do it publicly in case it ends up being useful for someone else. I have most of the parts now, and have the electronics and servo running on the bench. The first thing I decided to mess with is the rotary...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 11, 2021)

Add to the list a power supply for the stepper motor, a 12 volt supply, and a 5 volt supply.  Also some sort of enclosure for the electronics.  I installed my ELS on the same lathe that Clough42 has but did things a bit different than he did.  I used a NEMA 27 hybrid stepper which fit between the ways under the headstock. It is connected to the lead screw gear box via 1:1 gearbelt pulleys,  My encoder runs off a secondary gear running at 1.5x spindle speed. via a gear belt.  

My electronics is housed in a repurposed breaker box  mounted to the back side of my backsplash and my display is mounted above that. One good thing that I did was to put separate power switches for the electronics and the stepper driver.  This allows me to use the display for lathe rpm while not running the lead screw.


----------



## jeffkash (Sep 11, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> Add to the list a power supply for the stepper motor, a 12 volt supply, and a 5 volt supply.  Also some sort of enclosure for the electronics.  I installed my ELS on the same lathe that Clough42 has but did things a bit different than he did.  I used a NEMA 27 hybrid stepper which fit between the ways under the headstock. It is connected to the lead screw gear box via 1:1 gearbelt pulleys,  My encoder runs off a secondary gear running at 1.5x spindle speed. via a gear belt.
> 
> My electronics is housed in a repurposed breaker box  mounted to the back side of my backsplash and my display is mounted above that. One good thing that I did was to put separate power switches for the electronics and the stepper driver.  This allows me to use the display for lathe rpm while not running the lead screw.


Yes, I forgot the power supplies!
What is the 12 volt supply for? I'm only using 2 (5 volt and 24 volts for stepper)


----------



## xr650rRider (Sep 11, 2021)

I've done my PM-1340GT, used a Nema 24 servo that's good for 3000 RPM.  Leave gearbox in D-6 which allows a 6:1 reduction. Can change back to stock in 10 minutes if need be.  Works well, maybe $500 and able to do any thread, metric or imperial.  Change feed rate on the fly.  I used a 48 volt power supply for servo.  5 volt for Clough42 boards that mount on TI board and 12 volt for a case fan.  Version 1.4 Clough42 and you can use the power button to disable the servo/stepper (if it has an enable line), so that it only displays RPM.


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 11, 2021)

xr650rRider said:


> I've done my PM-1340GT, used a Nema 24 servo that's good for 3000 RPM.  Leave gearbox in D-6 which allows a 6:1 reduction. Can change back to stock in 10 minutes if need be.  Works well, maybe $500 and able to do any thread, metric or imperial.  Change feed rate on the fly.  I used a 48 volt power supply for servo.  5 volt for Clough42 boards that mount on TI board and 12 volt for a case fan.  Version 1.4 Clough42 and you can use the power button to disable the servo/stepper (if it has an enable line), so that it only displays RPM.


Can you post photos or more details on mounting conditions please?


----------



## paradox_pete (Sep 11, 2021)

I recently finished installing one on my PM1030v.  I used the integrated servo James did a review on a couple of months ago, primarily because it eliminated the need for a separate stepper driver.  Because the PM has a separate feed drive from the leadscrew I'm using a slightly different approach to the gear reduction between the servo and the leadscrew.  Like James I'm using a 3:1 gear reduction belt drive from the servo to the gearbox on the lathe. When threading I use the 2:1 position on the lathe gearbox (same as James) for an overall reduction of 6:1.  However the power feed in the PM1030 effectively provides an additional 10:3 gear reduction in the saddle, which I felt was too much gear reduction, so I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode.  I integrated everything except the servo power supply in the lathe itself.  The servo is mounted inside the lathe bed casting (this was a tight fit), and the electronics are mounted in the electric enclosure on the back of the lathe. The encoder and servo mounts are 3d printed parts. The power supply is mounted to the bottom of the bench top the lathe sits on.  

-Pete

A couple of pictures....


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 11, 2021)

jeffkash said:


> Yes, I forgot the power supplies!
> What is the 12 volt supply for? I'm only using 2 (5 volt and 24 volts for stepper)


My mistake on the 12 volt.  I was going from memory and the box I was thinking of is actually the driver for the stepper.  Old age and a few beers will do that.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 11, 2021)

Quite a few have built one for various lathes. Try searching here for "ELS" (though three-letter searches may be blocked). What lathe it's added to is only a small part of the puzzle. I added it to my Takisawa TSL-300 because it didn't come with the change gear set, and I wanted to get familiar with stepper motors, which later led to building a 3D printer, but I digress.


----------



## xr650rRider (Sep 11, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Can you post photos or more details on mounting conditions please?


Of course you have to watch all of Clough42's videos on the ELS.
Clough42 Github link.






Control Cabinet

















Mounting position




Servo used from AliExpress approximately $175 delivered. Looks like it's increased in price $15 since I purchased one. Delivered in 2 weeks.




Made bracket out of .200" aluminum.  Drilled and tapped lower base of lathe.  Pretty rigid.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Encoder mounted on approximately 1.5"x0.20" aluminum flat bar.  Made a bushing so removing 120/127 tooth gear and utilizing same bolt.
Timing gears are all 40 teeth.  2 on the lathe are 18mm ID with keyways from Ebay, 1 on encoder is 6mm ID, 1 on servo is 14mm ID with keyway. They all had hubs that were drilled and tapped for set screw but I turned the hub off and drilled and tapped the center for a set screw.  Belts from Ebay, 1-91 tooth (273mm length), 1-125 tooth (375mm length).











Only modification was a notch cut in bottom lip of cover.


----------



## dakegg (May 13, 2022)

paradox_pete said:


> I recently finished installing one on my PM1030v.  I used the integrated servo James did a review on a couple of months ago, primarily because it eliminated the need for a separate stepper driver.  Because the PM has a separate feed drive from the leadscrew I'm using a slightly different approach to the gear reduction between the servo and the leadscrew.  Like James I'm using a 3:1 gear reduction belt drive from the servo to the gearbox on the lathe. When threading I use the 2:1 position on the lathe gearbox (same as James) for an overall reduction of 6:1.  However the power feed in the PM1030 effectively provides an additional 10:3 gear reduction in the saddle, which I felt was too much gear reduction, so I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode.  I integrated everything except the servo power supply in the lathe itself.  The servo is mounted inside the lathe bed casting (this was a tight fit), and the electronics are mounted in the electric enclosure on the back of the lathe. The encoder and servo mounts are 3d printed parts. The power supply is mounted to the bottom of the bench top the lathe sits on.
> 
> -Pete
> 
> ...


@paradox_pete  Im getting ready to add this to my PM1030V and had 2 questions:

1) you said "I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode" can you provide a bit more detail on how you did this, i dont have the components yet (all on order) but was wondering how intuitive this part is?

2) "The encoder and servo mounts are 3d printed parts" - did you model these yourself, where can I find them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cletus (May 15, 2022)

That @clough42 ELS is a real Godsend on my Grizzly G4000


----------



## paradox_pete (May 16, 2022)

dakegg said:


> @paradox_pete  Im getting ready to add this to my PM1030V and had 2 questions:
> 
> 1) you said "I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode" can you provide a bit more detail on how you did this, i dont have the components yet (all on order) but was wondering how intuitive this part is?
> 
> ...


Hi Dakegg,

Regarding the programming part, that is done in the configuration file that is part of the process of programming the controller board.  The relevant part of the configuration for my setup looks like this:


> //================================================================================
> //                                STEPPER/SERVO
> //
> // Define the number of steps and microsteps for your stepper motor, the pin
> ...



I did model the mounts myself, I've attached the STL's, and the previously posted pictures might help see how I've arranged things.  The servo was a VERY close fit in the lathe bed.  If there is any variation in castings it might not fit.  I had to attach the wires after fiddling the servo into place, reaching in from the chuck side.  I also added shields to prevent chips getting in there....

Integrating the display where the factory tach display was did require enlarging that hole, but I thin that is the only physical change I made to the lathe.  

I hope that helps.

-Pete


----------



## paradox_pete (May 16, 2022)

So apparently the servo mount STL is too big to attach here.  I've uploaded it to Thingiverse.  

Also, you would want to print it with the flat side up, of course.  It appears to load upside down.....(no doubt an artifact of my modeling approach.)


----------



## Aaron_W (May 16, 2022)

Cletus said:


> That @clough42 ELS is a real Godsend on my Grizzly G4000



Did you make any posts on doing your conversion? I have an Enco 9x20 (near identical to the G4000) that came with no change gears, so I've been thinking about adding an ELS. Electronics are not my strong suit which is holding back my enthusiasm for the project.


----------



## Cletus (May 16, 2022)

Absolutely, I documented it here:








						G4000 ELS Upgrade
					

Back around 2005, I purchased my Grizzly G4000 Lathe and did quite a few very useful mechanical mods to it, leading to the publication with the help of others, two FREE handbooks "Tricking out the Asian 9 x 20 Lathe" and "Rebuilding The Asian 9 x 20 Lathe". Well, this lathe has served me well...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## dakegg (May 16, 2022)

Thanks so much!   Clough42 panel and board are on the way, so is the servo, encoder and misc parts, just need to wait on the TI board.  Apparently some time around Aug it will be available again.  In the meantime I'm mounting a DRO on the lathe, so that'll keep me busy a bit longer.

That thingiverse link is not working..  I was able to pull the encoder mount but the servo mount is a dead link right now...


----------



## WyoGreen (May 18, 2022)

I did this conversion on my lathe a few months ago, and it was the best thing I have ever done to my lathe. Now instead of grabbing a tap or die, I push a couple of buttons and thread on my lathe. 
Steve


----------



## GMondshine (Oct 15, 2022)

paradox_pete said:


> I recently finished installing one on my PM1030v.  I used the integrated servo James did a review on a couple of months ago, primarily because it eliminated the need for a separate stepper driver.  Because the PM has a separate feed drive from the leadscrew I'm using a slightly different approach to the gear reduction between the servo and the leadscrew.  Like James I'm using a 3:1 gear reduction belt drive from the servo to the gearbox on the lathe. When threading I use the 2:1 position on the lathe gearbox (same as James) for an overall reduction of 6:1.  However the power feed in the PM1030 effectively provides an additional 10:3 gear reduction in the saddle, which I felt was too much gear reduction, so I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode.  I integrated everything except the servo power supply in the lathe itself.  The servo is mounted inside the lathe bed casting (this was a tight fit), and the electronics are mounted in the electric enclosure on the back of the lathe. The encoder and servo mounts are 3d printed parts. The power supply is mounted to the bottom of the bench top the lathe sits on.
> 
> -Pete
> 
> ...


Pete-  Please post a list of the components that you used to make this modification.  I would like to the same modification to my PM 1022.
Thanks very much, Mondshine


----------



## TAKChuck (Oct 27, 2022)

@paradox_pete Ditto for GMondshine's request.  Particularly the pullys and belts used.  If I understand, with hybrid servo Clough42 ended up going with I don't need a seperate servo box/controller.  Sorry if I am using the wrong terminology.  I only have basic electronic skills.  Thanks Pete!


----------



## Sharpline (Dec 9, 2022)

paradox_pete said:


> I recently finished installing one on my PM1030v.  I used the integrated servo James did a review on a couple of months ago, primarily because it eliminated the need for a separate stepper driver.  Because the PM has a separate feed drive from the leadscrew I'm using a slightly different approach to the gear reduction between the servo and the leadscrew.  Like James I'm using a 3:1 gear reduction belt drive from the servo to the gearbox on the lathe. When threading I use the 2:1 position on the lathe gearbox (same as James) for an overall reduction of 6:1.  However the power feed in the PM1030 effectively provides an additional 10:3 gear reduction in the saddle, which I felt was too much gear reduction, so I have mine programmed to be used with the gearbox in the 1:2 position providing an overall gear reduction of 5:1 in feed mode.  I integrated everything except the servo power supply in the lathe itself.  The servo is mounted inside the lathe bed casting (this was a tight fit), and the electronics are mounted in the electric enclosure on the back of the lathe. The encoder and servo mounts are 3d printed parts. The power supply is mounted to the bottom of the bench top the lathe sits on.
> 
> -Pete
> 
> ...


Hello Pete,  I have a PM 1022 which should be nearly identical to your PM 1030 at least on this end of the lathe.  Do you have the part numbers for the encoder and stepper motor you used in this installation?  I am trying to put together a list of items I need to purchase to complete this conversion.  I already purchased the two electronic components from James but that is all I have thus far.  Thanks for any help.
Timothy


----------



## paradox_pete (Dec 10, 2022)

Sharpline said:


> Hello Pete,  I have a PM 1022 which should be nearly identical to your PM 1030 at least on this end of the lathe.  Do you have the part numbers for the encoder and stepper motor you used in this installation?  I am trying to put together a list of items I need to purchase to complete this conversion.  I already purchased the two electronic components from James but that is all I have thus far.  Thanks for any help.
> Timothy


To be honest,  you should really be looking at James' ELS Wiki.  I used the exact same encoder and integrated servo linked in the "Stuff You'll need section"

I _*think *_used 20 and 60 tooth pulleys on the servo and leadscrew, but not absolutely certain.  I tried to check the Ebay purchase history, but it doesn't show specifically which tooth count pulleys I purchased.  I also don't know just what belt length I used, I got the pulley's first and then just measured the length needed...  That's probably the best approach regardless, just in case there are slight variations in machines.  I seem to recall having to bore out one side of the big pulley a little to get it far enough onto the leadscrew shaft to line up with the servo pulley.  

I'm afraid that it is all such a tight fit that getting it apart to measure is too much of a nuisance for me to be willing to take it apart and check what I used.  Also, I'm making some christmas gifts on the lathe, so don't want to interrupt that.  Sorry.

I will say I REALLY like the ELS.  I almost never cut threads with a die anymore.  I usually cut female threads smaller than 1/2 inch with a tap, and single point the male thread to a close fit.  It's just so easy to set up to single point the threads.  Also nice for oddball threads.  I just cut a ~7/8"-48 (both the female and male thread) for a project and it was so easy.  Especially using the tool upside down, lathe in reverse and thread away from the chuck method Joe Pie teaches on his Youtube....

I hope that helps.

-Pete


----------



## Tammy63 (Dec 29, 2022)

I will be installing one on a PM1030 as soon as I get all the gears and belts in.


----------



## Tammy63 (Jan 4, 2023)

I got the motor mount done and it all fits perfectly. Everything else should fit inside of the back of the Lathe.


----------



## Tammy63 (Jan 5, 2023)

First test. I need to get into the driver to change the settings and then I need to cut that encoder gears once thay gets here..







Motor mount is done and it fits perfectly. I can get the motor in and setup in 5 minutes so I'm really happy with that..


----------



## Tammy63 (Saturday at 5:37 PM)

The last belt is coming and the encoder gears are done and fits like it was made for this Lathe.  Oh wait a minute it was made for this Lathe by me "incert happy face"


----------



## Tammy63 (Sunday at 1:40 PM)

The encoder gear is done and I made a big mess so it's clean up time..


----------



## Tammy63 (Sunday at 4:46 PM)

TI LP is installed and as soon as I get the last belt I can install the encoder and plug everything in and that should be it.


----------

